

Manchin Demands Federal Regulators Ban Bitcoin - imd23
http://www.manchin.senate.gov/public/index.cfm/press-releases?ID=237cbd66-6a26-4870-9bcb-20177ae902b0

======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7307299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7307299)

